# Do not cover psychopsis too deep



## Hien (Sep 14, 2008)

I bought this psychopsis hybrid a few years back.
It did not grow any new lead for sometimes. I start to worry & suspect that the seller potted it too deep (cover half way up the bulbs). Consequencely, any lead may be rotten before makes it to the surface, if all the leads died, your plant future is doomed. You can see in the picture, the brown marks.
About six months ago, I remove 1/2 inch of potting material. Today I check, there is a new lead.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2008)

The lady at the 'Chinatown' store had some of these and some dendochilum magnums for sale but since I know less than zero about them I left them quite alone. Good luck w/ yours.


----------



## lily (Sep 21, 2008)

good for you! this is one of my favorite orchids besides paphs, and I have quite a few of them at home now. I think how you planted them right now looks right to me =)


----------

